# Radio Problem !



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

I just had a big service done on my 2000 BMW 528i. I have had a problem with my cars radio since i first got it, whenever i listen to the radio/cassete/cd the radio display light blinks form time for a split second now it doesn't affect the quality of the radio but i don't know what the problem. I had shown the BMW dealer about this issue 3 times everytime, and once they found a missing connection which they repaired, but this time everything was ok with the car, when i had it checked out. I even had it rebuilt to find the problem, but they couldn't find any problem. The same thing is with my on-board computer, but it doesn't do that frequently. Does anyone know what my problem be? has anybody had same problem?


----------



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

I experienced the same for a brief time when our temps had dropped below zero, of course this might be coincidence and have nothing to do with the weather. 
Mine occured only on the tuner readout and all pixels would blink erratically at once. 

I never tracked it down as the blinking went away and never reappeared.

Sorry, I know thats not much help... Good luck! Let us all know if you figure out the cause.


----------

